# Some of my works



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Being new, I figured that I would share some of my ghoulish creations with everyone. I hope you enjoy.

ps. The coffin on the sawbucks is totally animated with a skeleton that sits up as the door is opening, and a couple of mini strobes along with piped in fog from the hidden machine underneath make this thing really erie at night.
Hopefully I'll get a video of it in action this year and post it.

pps. The skeleton hanging from the gallows will be replace this year with my version of a fully pneumatic timed "Kicking Guy"

Halloween 2006 pictures by themichaelmyers - Photobucket


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pic Michael..

I like the skelly cooking in the cauldron .. Someone gave me 4 big cauldrons this yr so that may be an idea ..

But I was wondering why the cooking skelly and butcher shop is in the graveyard? Is it a space thing..why not on the porch?


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

Major space issues-was hoping to rearrange this year 'cause I want to add more tombstones and move the automated coffin in.


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice and spooky, just the way I like it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Great haunt. I especially love your grave yard fence.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

gotcha >>wink wink


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

*Great job!*

WOW. Love the work you have done!
My husband made us a wooded coffin. From memory  
Anyway, it is 7' long and it pretty wonderful. Right out of the 19th century. 
We stand it up after Halloween and put shelves in it to hold our masks.
Pretty handy.
Best part is people walking by our garage when the door is up and seeing the coffin in there. I love their reaction!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Nice stuff thanks for sharing


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

Nice yard. I particularly like the table with all of the body parts.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

looks like fun! I like the cookin' skeleton.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

cool pics!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I like you pictures...I cant wait ot see what you do this year.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Nice pics! Definitely one of the best cauldrons I've seen.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Love it! I never thought of doing that with the cauldron.
Thanks *rolling my eyes, shaking my head* adding another prop to my list!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

EvilQueen1298 said:


> Best part is people walking by our garage when the door is up and seeing the coffin in there. I love their reaction!


LOL I know what ya mean! People look in our garage and see a coffin and a casket and freak. Especially love when the neighbors have guests mmuuaahahahahaha lol

Sweet looking props MM....I love the cauldron idea! Whatcha got in store for this year?


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Nice work. Really nice work.


----------



## michael myers (Sep 3, 2007)

> Sweet looking props MM....I love the cauldron idea! Whatcha got in store for this year?


Once I get everything up and working, I plan on making a small video walkaround to post. Hopefully in the next 2 weeks


----------

